# Member Pictures :)



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

On a couple forums that I am on, there is always a thread that helps put a face to a member name







. I searched for one here but couldn't find it. Lets see those mug shots people


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

pretty much the best one i could find! haha, hard at work on the old camper!


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Is that a VW Westfalia?


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

thats the badger, 87 model, still in the works.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

here she is when we started, we've stripped her out, ready for a whole new interior...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Always wanted a VW van, problem is 4wd around here. There are some sweet Ford Econoline conversions around here with a diesel, 4wd and lift, winch etc.

Not sure what happened to the other thread... I will try to dig it up, maybe got lost in an upgrade or something.










Cant wait for snow!


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Bahaha , I am loving the Waldo pic!

Here are a few more of yours truly


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

edited


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking good fellas









Holy crap Manny, that's a load of snow right there!


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

heres a couple of me and the lads

im in the middle









somewhere in the middle again


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

So what do you do Marshall and how long are you over there? Nothing like a man in uniform


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Umadbro said:


> heres a couple of me and the lads
> 
> im in the middle
> 
> ...


thanks for serving and sharing, Marshall!...







...good luck and god bless!...


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

im in the infantry, first fusiliers, basically doing force protection out here so its pretty sh*t, been out here since april, go home end of october, cant f*cking wait!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

A couple of new pictures


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Pinky, you just get hotter and hotter!

Screw it... every pic I try to attach comes out either upside down or sideways. haha

Let's try this one... I'm the guy on the right.

(Okay, I guess I'm the guy on top).


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Why were you sitting on the wall?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Zactly









No idea why the sideways BS.

Marshall, you guys look one hell of a lot better than we did in the Army 25 years ago!









Aegir, you would be a kick in the ass to hang out with.









Umadbro.... dayum girl! Yer hot!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ that cat would be viewing the picture upside down. just sayin


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks P-man









Hey what happened to manny's pictures? And where the heck has he gone anyways?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Me and my Disney buddy.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

Here's a cheeky shot from my wedding.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

*My sister Karen and myself at a family get-together this evening.
She's one of the coolest people I know.
*


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

my god you carry such a close resemblance to sam neil (jurrasic park guy)
thanks for sharing the pic
i gotta get a newer one up soon


----------

